# Postkarte ausdrucken mit Rückseite



## terraharpel (25. September 2005)

Guten Abend allerseits,

ich brauche Hilfe dabei, wie ich am Besten eine Postkarte und die passende Rückseite davon auf ein Blatt Fotopapier drucken kann, so das beide Ausdrucke übereinander passen.

Ich habe bisher versucht:

1) Rückseite an Hilfslinie ausgerichtet + mittig gesetzt

2) Vorderseite genau selbe Größe an selber Stelle selbes Dokument ausgerichtet

3) Erst Rückseite ausgedruckt und dann das Blatt in genau der selben Richtung eingelegt 

4) Vorderseite ausgedruckt 

Problem:
Der Druck von Vorder- und Rückseite verschiebt sich dann leider um 0,2 mm, so das Vorder und Rückseite nicht mehr übereinstimmt.(Sichtbar nicht übereinstimmt!!)

Was muß ich tun, damit beide Seiten übereinstimmt? Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee?
Ich würde sehr gerne meine eigene Postkarten ausdrucken ohne sie an jemanden professionelles abgeben zu müssen.

Danke im Voraus
Grüße
Terra


----------



## Duddle (25. September 2005)

Erste Frage: Ist denn eine Abweichung von 0,2mm (ein Fünftel eines Millimeters!) wirklich störend sichtbar?

Die Grundvoraussetzung für ein exaktes Überlagern von beiden Seiten wird wohl sein, das dein Drucker das Blatt perfekt, aber auch wirklich perfekt einzieht. Die kleinste Drehung führt im Endeffekt zu einem minimalst verschobenen Bild. Aber das hängt ja stark von deinem Gerät ab.
Der Ansatz mit den Hilfslinien müsste meines Erachtens nach eigentlich ausreichen. Ansonsten informier dich über den Satzspiegel von Drucksachen. Der dient glaube ich dazu, beidseitige Genauigkeit zu erzielen.

Aber letztendlich schneidest du ja eh etwas weg, so das du durch Verschiebungen entstandene weiße Ränder nicht mehr hast. Ist denn das Motiv so empfindlich? Hast du viele Flächen die durchscheinen und so die Uneinheitlichkeit zeigen?


Duddle


----------



## terraharpel (25. September 2005)

Naja das Problem war, das die Rückseite auch einen schwarzen Rand hat. Beim Schneiden hat man dann gesehen, daß die beiden Ausdrücke sich so verschoben haben, so das auf einer Seite der schwarze Rand voll sichtbar war und auf der anderen Seite weg  
Das sah nicht gerade toll aus. 

Um die Vorderseite ist es nicht so schlimm, da daß Motive groß genug ist, daß davon was weggeschnitten werden kann.

Das mit den Drucker habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Ich werde woll versuchen müssen am besten die Rückseite ohne Umrandung zu machen.

Dann war meine Idee mit den Hilflinien doch nicht so verkehrt. Ich werde mal mich über das Thema Satzspiegel informieren.

Danke für deine Antwort!

grüße
christina


----------



## Krieter2 (25. September 2005)

Hi, was Du vielleicht machen könntest wäre die Abweichungen der Rückseite mit einem Lineal abzumessen, indem Du das ausgedruckte Blatt gegen das Licht bzw. gegen die Fensterscheibe hälst...(ich nehme an, daß Du einen Abstand von 2 mm meintest)

In der Druckansicht löst Du das Häckchen von Dokument zentrieren und gibst in der waagerechten statt beispielsweise 0,3 nur 0,1ein (bzw. statt 0,3 gibts Du 0,5 ein - oder statt 0,3 nur 0,28 usw.) ...das Dokument verschiebt sich also dementsprechend zum Seitenrand.

Du druckst also jedesmal die Rückseite und misst den Abstand, um diesen gegebenfalls um ein paar mm zu korriegen. Die Vorderseite bleibt dabei jedoch fest zentriert...

Nach ein paar Probeausdrucken und ein wenig Justierarbeit liegt die Vor- und Rückseite perfekt zusammen.


----------



## Ellie (26. September 2005)

Moin,

0,2mm... da wird es albern, da bekommst Du sogar Probleme im Offsetdruck. Von einem Tintenpisser oder auch anderen Druckern ganz zu Schweigen. 

Akzeptierbare Toleranz: bis insgesamt *2 ganze mm* und das wird dir jede Druckerei, die mit Digitaldruckgeräten arbeitet, bestätigen. Bei Trauerkarten, die ja bekanntlich einen gleichmäßigen schwarzen Rand haben, wird das Papier vorgedruckt bestellt und der gewünschte Text eingedruckt. Da käme aber auch niemand auf die Idee sowas beidseitig gleichmäßig haben zu sollen, den schwarzen meine ich jetzt. 

Versuche es doch mal mit "Anschnitt", sprich das Du deinem Motiv 3 mm über das Format druckst. Und berücksichtige auch, daß Du eine Toleranz für den Schnitt einrechnen mußt. Selbst wenn dein Drucker exakt druckt wirst Du selbst mit einem Präzisionsschneider eine gewisse Abweichung haben.

Sei froh, daß dein Drucker sooo genau druckt.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Joh (28. September 2005)

Kennst du dieses hier?
Funktioniert super!


----------

